

Feedback Appreciated: Sutro Software - sutro

Fellow Hackers, I'm looking for feedback on my startup: Sutro Software.<p>http://sutrosoftware.com<p>If I may, one request and two disclaimers...<p>Request: I would appreciate it if you would not register to use my product unless you actually use Vignette Portal. The screenshots and videos should give you a good idea of what the product does if you're interested.<p>Disclaimer #1: If you use Firefox 3 on the Mac, the Javascript animations will be slow.<p>Disclaimer #2: My site is not set up to scale well at the moment so if there turns out to be some interest on HN it may fall over.<p>Thank you very much in advance for any time you spend and any feedback you provide.
======
npk
First impression: elegant looking site. Put the "launch portal spy" link on
every page (maybe).

I've never heard of Vignette Portal. I don't understand 95% of the text of
your site. For instance:

"Portal Spy will change the way you think about your Vignette Portal
platform."

If you want me to read it, should be:

"Portal Spy will change the way you think about your Vignette Portal, the most
popular BLAH BLAH, platform."

Disclaimer #1 applies to me (I'm using FF3 on the mac.) The animations are
slow. I hope for everyone else they're much, much faster.

In summary, your site looks nice, but i can't (from my lack of knowledge)
understand what it does. Skimming this post, i think my comments are of
limited utility. nevertheless, i'll post 'em. good luck.

------
wheels
Agree with the others here about having no idea what Vignette Portal is. Even
if your potential customers will, bloggers, journalists and other folks whose
attention you might want probably won't, so it'd be good to clear that up on
the landing page.

Other honest first reaction: Eww, a Swing GUI.

------
s3graham
I have no idea what Vignette Portal is. Perhaps the wrong audience to evaluate
it for you.

The wipe animations have to go though.

